# 

## Paty

Witajcie forumowicze?

W jakim wieku rozpoczęliście budowe swojego domku?
Jestem bardzo ciekawa czy na taki poważny krok decydują sie osoby młode czy starsze . 
Ja miałam 27 lat a mój mąż 31lat.
Pozdrawiam i czekam  na odpowiedzi.

----------


## Wowka

Wiek moim zdaniem nie ma znaczenia.
Różnica jest tylko w sposobie finansowania inwestycji.
Im starszy inwestor tym przeażnie wielkość kredytu w kosztach inwestycji jest mniejsza.
Oczywiście, wyjątkiem są przypadki finansowania budowy młodym małżeństwom przez teściów.

----------


## Uller

Według jednej z ankiet przeprowadzonych na tym forum 1/3 forumowiczów jest przed trzydziestką, 50% między trzydziestką a czterdziestką, a pozostała 1/6 po czterdziestce.
Decyzję o budowie podjęliśmy z żoną  przed ukończeniem 26 roku życia, a rok później wbiliśmy łopatę w ziemie. Na decyzję tą duży wpływ miała zapowiadana likwidacja ulg, podniesienia VATu i spodziewany wzrost cen gruntów po wstąpieniu do unii.
Oczywiście, że łatwiej się zdecydować na budowę domu gdy posiada się duże środki na realizację swoich marzeń (a wiadomo, że zależy to od stażu pracy). Ale sadzę, że niezależnie od wieku jeżeli są jakiekolwiek szanse warto podjąć wyzwanie.

----------


## SlawekZ

Ja miałem 26 lat kiedy zaczęlismy budowę.

----------


## am00

W tym roku skończę skończę 50-tkę i właśnie zaczynam wić sobie gniazdko na emeryturkę.

----------


## nowaczka

Zaczeliśmy tuż przed naszymi czterdziestymi urodzinami.Teraz mamy trochę więcej  :Wink2:  .

----------


## czlowiek

zaczelismy budowac majac po 23 lata. z tym, ze poczatkiem byl stan surowy otwarty.

----------


## mik99

Oboje z żonką jesteśmy jeszcze przed trzydziestką, szkoda tylko, że dwudziestek więcej nie będzie. A życie leci do przodu...   :Confused:

----------


## alice

My zaczynamy budowę i zakończymy( mam nadzieję  :Wink2:  ) mając w okolicach trzydziestki.Ja przed mąż po ( w równych odstępach).

Kasia

----------


## kc

Zaczynaliśmy w wieku 24 lat
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gorgu

Moja przygoda  z budową zaczęła się parę lat temu kiedy budowali się rodzice. Teraz przyszła pora na mnie  :big grin:  . Budujemy sie z mężem mając 26 lat i 31 lat (mąż). Najmniejszy budowniczy to mój synek  :cool:   ma 2 latka i całkiem nieźle idzie mu budowanie (czytaj demolowanie) i wywijanie różnymi, przyprawiającymi mnie o zawrót głowy, przyrządami murarskimi.

----------


## Krystian

A ja zacząłem budować, gdy miałem 4 lata...  :Lol:  
Ale był to dom rodziców, teraz ojciec pomaga budować mój własny...  :Wink2:

----------


## Adamus

Witam ! 
Reprezentuję złote pokolenie lat 70-tych   :cool:  rocznik 72 (szczytowy Gierek   :Lol:  ) w tym roku 32 lata   :ohmy:   ,żona  4 lata mniej !
Pozdrawiam ! 

No dalej wiosna gdzie jesteś   :Roll:   :sad:

----------


## maciunio

Witam!

Zaczynam budowe na wiosne i mam 26 lat a moja zonka 25  :Wink2:

----------


## Martin

Ja zacząłem budować mając 26 lata. Teraz jestem 2 lata starszy i planuję się na wiosnę wprowadzić.

----------


## kwiatkor

> My zaczynamy budowę i zakończymy( mam nadzieję  ) mając w okolicach trzydziestki.Ja przed mąż po ( *w równych odstępach*).
> 
> Kasia


Kasiu, czy ta zasada jest trwała? tzn.: jeśli Twój mąż z wiekiem będzie "oddalał się" od 30-ki, Ty też będziesz oddalać się, tylko w drugą stronę?

My zaczynaliśmy w wieku 2x29, choć decyzję o budowie podjęliśmy jak kupiliśmy działkę z domkiem i tam przeprowadzilismy się (2x26) - to był początek inwestycji.

----------


## Marbo

A my 2x39 ( a właściwie 1x39 i 1x38,5   :Wink2:  )

----------


## Zielona

Kupiliśmy działkę mając po 29 lat. 
Zaczęliśmy budowę mając po 32 lata. 
Skończyliśmy mając po 33 lata.
Kredyt wzięliśmy na 15 lat, więc mając 47 lat spłacimy dom.

----------


## ADAMOS48

Decyzja zapadła  w 45 wiośnie i dzisiaj zbliżamy sie do 50 i myślimy na święta zamieszkać

----------


## nurni

Ja 35, żonka 29, syn 9
2003 - zakup działki
2004 - naprzód
2005 - święta w nowym domu   :ohmy:  
2005 - nowy potomek   :ohmy:  

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## czarna-mamba

27 i 32 jakos tak,jak zaczynaliśmy
niestety strasznie nam to opornie idzie i mimo ze minęło juz blisko 10 lat
jeszcze nie mieszkamy   :Evil:

----------


## FOXSTER

Cześć a my w kwiecie wieku a nasze maluchy 8 i 9lat w tym roku zaczynamy.  :Lol:

----------


## madziamro

ja - 30 lat
mąż - 33 lata
córeczka - roczek

na wiosnę 2010 ruszamy !
 :big grin:

----------


## madziutek78

Nooo ... właśnie do mnie dotarło jak czas szybko leci, zwłaszcza małżonkowi, urodzony w grudniu - ledwo skończył 32, a już rocznikowo ma 33
 :sad:  Więc tak (rocznikowo):
ja-32
małżonek-33
syn-3

----------


## kawika

budowa zaczęta w 2009 i skończona 2009

ja 33
małż 34
jedno młode 8
drugie młode 1,5

matko kochana i już rok starsi  :cry:

----------


## Marlena&Marcin

My zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę swojego domku 2 lata temu... czekanie na upragnioną działeczkę zajęło nam rok, w luty 2009 rozpoczelismy budowę a rok później tj luty 2010 mieszkany w swoim domku  :smile: 
obecnie mamy: 
ja 24 lata
mąż 33
młode 22 miesiące  :smile:

----------


## BigPiotr

48

----------


## AskaiMichal

26 x 2os

----------


## Princesa

Działkę kupiliśmy w wieku: ja - 21, narzeczony - 25
Budowę zaczniemy jesienią tego roku więc: ja- 22, wówczas już mąż  :Roll:    - 26

----------


## Margoth*

Kupiliśmy działkę i zaczęliśmy budowę, mając 35 (ja) i 37 lat (mąż). Wprowadziliśmy się, mając 36 i 38 lat, czyli po roku.

----------


## drbudzik

A my seniorzy-zaczelismy 13 lat temu ,nie nerwowo,bo z planami na emeryture.Za 2 lata przeprowadzka.Dom z wierzchu gotowy,wewnatrz surowy,bo pomysly na wykonczenie dojrzewaja we mnie (a niektore zdychaja w trakcie).Trzymam za mlodych,trzeba miec fantazje ,bo nie wierze ze buduja tylko ci, ktorzy maja pieniadze...Ewa.

----------


## AgaKuba

> Trzymam za mlodych,trzeba miec fantazje ,bo nie wierze ze buduja tylko ci, ktorzy maja pieniadze...Ewa.


eee no z samej fantazji chałupy się nie postawi......chyba, ze w myslach  :wink: 
pozdrawiam

A.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

Zaczynamy na wiosnę: ja 36, M - 37 lat  :smile:

----------


## lady in red

Witam!
#2 i 35 lat.Po czterdziestce będziemy się już remontować  :smile:

----------


## lady in red

32* sorry  :smile:

----------


## inf1

38

----------


## malawojna

my jesteśmy w skali 50%
ona 38
on  36
ono  6

----------


## letniowoc

Podbijam temat  :smile:

----------


## Arek_Iwonka

On i ona 25 lat  :smile:

----------

